# How to make this electric scooter faster?



## thedaydreamer (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi all
I have a variflex stinger electric scooter, here are the specs

Variflex Stinger Electric Scooter Specifications: Two 12 Volt 12Ah SLA batteries, 24 Volt DC motor, 575-5M-15 HTD drive belt, 2-speed off/on/on pull lever throttle, 10"x2" tires and tubes, rear band brake, 24 Volt AC 2 Amp output battery charger

Between my buddy and I we have some good tech abilities, the question is, what would be the best way to make this scooter FASTER?

Do we just get a stronger motor? 
Can we wind this one tighter?
Get a better battery?

I was wondering if you guys could give me some ideas to make this thing ROCK

TY again


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

I had success putting a 40v lipo pack into my 24v scooter, and just wiring a switch to it (would've blown the speed controller). Gotta be careful running it uphill, and, the motor would eventually really not appreciate the heat, but, it's doable.

To make a DC motor spin faster you just give it more voltage. This makes it draw more current, spin faster, and accumulate more heat.

The speed controller would need to be upgraded probably, if you wanted to continue to have variable speed.

You'd need to upgrade the charger to charge to the correct voltage.

Cutting some lines carefully into the motor case, or hoseclamping some heatsink to it, or adding a cheap trio of 2" computer fans to it in series would help it from overheating as badly.

But at that point you're just re-using the frame and sort of motor.

For that matter, you could replace the motor too.

You could keep the same motor and change the motor pulley size, this will change the speed it spins.

You could keep the same motor and increase the tire size.

Neither of those two makes the motor more powerful, but it will force the motor spinning at a given speed to make the tire cover more ground in a rotation. This will demand more amps from the controller and battery and motor.

I also did this to a drift cart, and after several adults aggressively raced in in a 100lb max children's vehicle, the motor overheated enough to where it caught on fire.

There are a large variety of solutions depending on your budget vs. bullsh!t continuum.


----------



## thedaydreamer (Sep 26, 2021)

TY, lots of good info

here is the parts list I can get for it, unless I rig something myself LOL






Variflex Stinger Electric Scooter Parts - ElectricScooterParts.com


We have parts for the Variflex Stinger electric scooter. Variflex electric scooter batteries, belts, tires, tubes and more.




electricscooterparts.com





IS there anything I would need from this list?

some questions

can you tell me what DC motor I could replace the one that came with it? A link maybe?

So if I got s higher Volt battery, that would be a bit faster with the stock 24V?

Does it make sense to reWIND the internals of the stock motor?

I really want to tinker with this project

TY for the great reply!


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> To make a DC motor spin faster you just give it more voltage. This makes it draw more current, spin faster, and accumulate more heat.


Is that correct ? I imagine the current it draws will actually depend on the load. For example, if he increased the voltage 1.5 times while increasing the gear / pulley ratio by the same amount (for the same vehicle top speed), the motor will spin faster but should draw proportionately less current.


----------



## thedaydreamer (Sep 26, 2021)

Here are some pics, help me make this fly


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

cricketo said:


> Is that correct ? I imagine the current it draws will actually depend on the load. For example, if he increased the voltage 1.5 times while increasing the gear / pulley ratio by the same amount (for the same vehicle top speed), the motor will spin faster but should draw proportionately less current.


Well, if you change two contributing variables in opposite direction, yes.

But why would you slow down the motor with a ratio change? His goal is to go faster.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

thedaydreamer said:


> IS there anything I would need from this list?


No, looks like those are all just replacement parts for the same thing.



> can you tell me what DC motor I could replace the one that came with it? A link maybe?


Naw, I'm not going to do a bunch of research for you. There are scooters that come with bigger motors.



> So if I got s higher Volt battery, that would be a bit faster with the stock 24V?


Yes. The 24v battery is actually pretty close to 30v when fully charged, and only 24v when empty. The controller can probably handle mid-30s without bursting.

Speed should be pretty linear in this range, at 36v it'll spin 1.5x faster than it did at 24v.



> Does it make sense to reWIND the internals of the stock motor?


Naw, it's complicated and probably expensive, and you'll screw it up. Plus, the motor doesn't get any bigger, so, it's no more powerful. You can still overdrive it, but it's going to overheat the same.


----------



## thedaydreamer (Sep 26, 2021)

TY for all the responses,,,

so, given the photos, this battey will work and give me better speeds?









36v 30ah Li-ion Battery Pack 1000w Xt60 Plug Bicycle E-bike Electric + Charger | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 36v 30ah Li-ion Battery Pack 1000w Xt60 Plug Bicycle E-bike Electric + Charger at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





what about pairing it with this motor, if it was belt driven?









1000W 36V DC Electric Brush Motor MY1020 Motor 3000RPM for Go Kart E-Scooter | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1000W 36V DC Electric Brush Motor MY1020 Motor 3000RPM for Go Kart E-Scooter at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## thedaydreamer (Sep 26, 2021)

How about this motor?






QBL5704-94-04-032 Trinamic Motion Control GmbH | Motors, Solenoids, Driver Boards/Modules | DigiKey


Order today, ships today. QBL5704-94-04-032 – Brushless (BLDC) DC Motor Standard 4000 RPM 134W 36VDC from Trinamic Motion Control GmbH. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




www.digikey.com


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

I would suggest going 36v and keeping the stock motor. Like Matt said the fully charged voltage is close enough it's probably fine. Also the SLA batteries voltage sag a ton when under load so just going to Lithium and getting rid of some of that sag = more speed.

I have a Razor E300 running on 50 volts stock motor but using a hand throttle and speed controller from eBay. It goes 26+mph and is scary and nobody else has been able to ride it without flipping it over backwards immediately . It's fun, I charge it with solar, and use it to run errands locally. Horrible brakes and dangerous but fun.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

I would also add that it is probably a good idea to open the controller to see what voltage its components are rated for. I was upgrading one of my similar systems from 48 to 60v battery pack, and had a suspicion about the 48v controller. Sure enough I found that some capacitors wouldn't like the fully charged voltage of the 60v pack, though mosfets looked good.


----------



## thedaydreamer (Sep 26, 2021)

TY for the help,,,,The power switch is broken so I need a new switch

Can someone point me in the right direction, some people say over volting the stock 24v will burn it and just go with a 36v motor

If I stay with the 24v motor, and try to use a 36V battery , given the photos I uploaded, what battery and controller and switch should I use that will work with this setup?

Im just not sure exactly what parts I need or to get

TY for the help


----------



## thedaydreamer (Sep 26, 2021)

its not the switch that is broken, its the charging pin is cracked


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

If you replace the battery you won't be able to use that charging port anyway. I must say though, it doesn't sound like you can pull it off - the purpose of these boards isn't to hold one's hand through every little thing


----------



## thedaydreamer (Sep 26, 2021)

Do you think a 36v battery will work with this motor? and What controller would I need if I changed the battery?


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

Like cricketo said you can't just go 0-100 if you are asking these questions. Start incrementally one thing at a time and see how it responds. For instance you have two 12v SLA batteries, you can probably find a third 12v SLA battery of the same type locally for $10-20 on craigslist and you can add that to your scooter and get 36v, 24 + 12 = 36. You can learn to wire it up and if the motor burns out then that's your next project.


----------



## thedaydreamer (Sep 26, 2021)

TY, if I just add another 12v sla giving 36v will I have to swap the controller also, and other that just starting with adding another 12v is there any other hardware I will need?
LIke a 36v charger?

TY so much


----------



## thedaydreamer (Sep 26, 2021)

I think Im going to buy some parts, stick them on a bench and test things out,,,,,Do you think its possible if you dont push it too hard to run a 24v motor with a 48v battery and controller and get more power?


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

If your going to start buying stuff, I'd just "step up" & put a "proper" 48V 1,000W system on it.
You can get a kit (motor, controller & throttle) for (~$120.00) 48V 1000W Brush Motor + Controller + Throttle Grips Electric Go Kart Scooter ATV | eBay

FYI: Here is a bench test video, of this type motor kit


----------



## thedaydreamer (Sep 26, 2021)

WOW, ty, thats a nice kit,,,this standup scooter is belt driven, could I swap the head on that motor so that it fits the belt instead of a chain?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You're focused too much on the go and zero on the stop. Those brakes can't handle the energy, which goes up with the square of speed (1.4x speed needs twice the braking capacity).

Quit while you're ahead and buy a motorcycle when you're old enough


----------



## thedaydreamer (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks for the responses guys, this scooter is simple and older school,,,I got a 36v controller, battery, throttle, charger from online,,,the brakes are analog older, so really I just wired up battery, switch and throttle, its on the bench now and the vari-speed controller runs the tires great, and voltage all checks out,,,the only issue Im having now is I need a smaller 36v battery, as I have to custom fit all 3SLAs into that chasis. but its all workin on the bench, any ideas for the batterys?

BTW remy - Im plenty old for a motorcycle, im just intrguied with electrical scooter tinkering, any ideas would be great


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

thedaydreamer said:


> any ideas for the batterys?


Yeah, go buy a battery.

Lead acids come in all kinds of shapes and sizes. The last shop I was in had probably 20 form factors on display in the lobby.

But you probably don't want to pay for lead acid.

Buy a pair of 20v tool batteries, and use those with a quick-release flap in the deck. Then you'll have a way to charge them and a use for them otherwise. They'll be 42v peak, which is about the same as fully charged "36v" lead acids.

Or, build your own pack of 18650s, or get an E-bike builder to make you one.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> Yeah, go buy a battery.


The only thing to add to that - don't wire the batteries inside the house. Do it outside and away from anything you're not willing to destroy.


----------

